# The Journey to the frozen Tundra



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2010)

As many of you know I'm heading to New Jersey for work and pleasure. Now I will remodel a bathroom and then meet the wife, our middle daughter and her husband in the great New York City. So as I travel up the east coast with the wife in tow we are heading to Baltimore to visit with our #2 grand daughter and our only 2 grand sons. Now as always I bring a few trinkets for all to enjoy.

So lets start out with some Pork loin stuffed with feta and fresh baby spinach.

 

 

Now we have to inspect and do all the taste testing don't we??

 

Ok so the sone is coming home on Dec 7 from germany and one of his favorite meals is Hot Dogs so with all the fatties being made last month I thought that would be good for Don's return

 

 

Then we move on to Some food for the new york folks and the of about 40 or so. Now we are having a gathering of Bob's the banjo player and some of his buddies for a great big Smoke Out or atleast thats what his daughter maryliz is billing it as. So I'll start with some pulled pork.

 

The normal rubbed with jeff's rub and ready for the nitey nite in the refrig.

 

 

My cousin Jeanie sent me some corned beef and pastrami from the worlds famous Katz's in Manhatten. So it was good but I thought that my corned beef is better so I just had to make one to compare with.

 

Now heres the corned beef. I had to get a close up. Now it needs is a little steaming for YummO

 

Now for the pastrami part in all of this. It alittle rub made out of fresh cracked black pepper, juniper berries, coriander,  Hungerian paprika, bay leaves, mustard seeds, and few more I can't think of.

 

So now it into the smoker with some nice apple wood to bring it to the ever so yummy pastrami.

 

Let me tell you I might have something here. This one is really good and it might have a chance against the Katz's. I'll have to get back with you on that one. I really also have to think about the wife that I'm leaving home. So I did a turkey and some pork loin and some pulled pork for to munch on while I'm gone up north freezing my buns off. So here's a nice and warm turkey.

  

 

So Iknow it just a turkey breast but she has 3 more birds in the freezer. Well I hope that you like this couple days of smoking as I did. It was fun but after all of this the most fun is watching everyone enjoy the foods that I have made. You just can't beat that feeling. So thanks   Mark


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2010)

Well Mark I hope that bathroom remodel pays well cause it looks like you alreay spent more that you possible make on that fantastic spread. Hope you have some huge coolers to take all that up there.  It all looks fantastic and I am sure it will be well received. Have a fantastic trip and dont forget the camera.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2010)

Mark,

That's about as awesome a display of Fine "Smokery" (stupid spell-check never heard of that word) as I have ever seen!

It's not that cold up here yet. There's gonna be a bunch of people eating really good, thanks to a great Gator Chef!

Thanks for all the outstanding Qview,

Bear

Here's one of these for you too--->


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW!  That is a big, fine batch of food!!  I would love to know more about the pork loins and that pastrami. It's hard to beat the fun of cooking up a bunch of food for family and friends.  Have a great trip, hope you find some awesome road food, too!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great Mark. Have a great trip


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 12, 2010)

I just ate lunch and now I am hungry again. Fantastic spread Mark! Have a safe trip.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes indeed they will be eating well. Now we are on our way north to baltimore for the first leg and yes I do have the camera in tow. Heck I almost need a trailor for the food yet all my tools too. Stupid tools always getting in the way.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 12, 2010)

It all looks great Mark have a safe trip up there


----------

